# Take the T-shirtforums.com survey to Win $500 Amazon Gift Card



## T-Shirtforums Promo

*Attention T-ShirtForum Fanatics!*

Wouldn’t you love an extra $500 in your pocket? We are running a Contest that you will want to be a part of!

Entering the contest is absolutely free. All you have to do is *Click Here* and fill out a survey. That’s it! The contest is open from August 9th, 2019 through September 23rd, 2019.
*
The Grand Prize: $500 Amazon Gift Card*

Click Here for complete rules and regulations.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JynxDezyns

You totally had me right up until I read the prize was an Amazon gift card.

I absolutely refuse, in any shape or form, to support a business whose sole aim is to close as many competing businesses as possible & globally put workers & their families out on the streets, it's just pure greed, but hey that's just me.


----------



## seacookie

JynxDezyns said:


> You totally had me right up until I read the prize was an Amazon gift card.
> 
> I absolutely refuse, in any shape or form, to support a business whose sole aim is to close as many competing businesses as possible & globally put workers & their families out on the streets, it's just pure greed, but hey that's just me.


you couldn't enter the contest cause your not from US.


----------



## JynxDezyns

seacookie said:


> you couldn't enter the contest cause your not from US.


All good, no tears here, just a smile.


----------



## freebird1963

JynxDezyns said:


> You totally had me right up until I read the prize was an Amazon gift card.
> 
> I absolutely refuse, in any shape or form, to support a business whose sole aim is to close as many competing businesses as possible & globally put workers & their families out on the streets, it's just pure greed, but hey that's just me.


lol so you don't shop walmart or go to the hospital or buy any food since Montsanto is worse than Amazon. Good for you. Please put me in your will for you equipment. lol


----------



## seacookie

freebird1963 said:


> lol so you don't shop walmart or go to the hospital or buy any food since Montsanto is worse than Amazon. Good for you. Please put me in your will for you equipment. lol


he is not from states, so I would guess the answer is no


----------



## SpiritGirl

and who just bought Monsanto?

Bayer.


----------



## seacookie

SpiritGirl said:


> and who just bought Monsanto?
> 
> Bayer.


and they regret it


----------



## JynxDezyns

freebird1963 said:


> lol so you don't shop walmart or go to the hospital or buy any food since Montsanto is worse than Amazon. Good for you. Please put me in your will for you equipment. lol


Nope, no Walmart or Montsanto here, never even heard of Montsanto, seen a few Walmart videos on Youtube tho. 

We've got all your crappy fast food chains tho, but they don't get my money, only buy fresh food, made here with no additives. 

Don't hold you breath for the eqiupment, i'll probably get yours before you get mine haha.


----------



## seacookie

JynxDezyns said:


> Nope, no Walmart or Montsanto here, never even heard of Montsanto, seen a few Walmart videos on Youtube tho.
> 
> We've got all your crappy fast food chains tho, but they don't get my money, only buy fresh food, made here with no additives.
> 
> Don't hold you breath for the eqiupment, i'll probably get yours before you get mine haha.


 Man, you made me laugh so hard now 


We also have few mcdonalds at my place, and cause of it we have bunch of young chicks which are overweight 


But when I was younger we didn't have a clue how mcdonalds taste. We had burek 











Monsanto made if I am not mistaken those vegetables which carries dna from rats and so on and they sell more or less in america 


The funny part is, that if somehow from a farmer which grows Monsanto vegetable accidentally pollinate land from other farmer which doesn't grow Monstanto vegetables, Monstanto sues the crap out of him 
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/mons...L4tCoyfghN8OxBWnyd252m3fplOXVyLxgLhtt-V6BnTQU


No vegetables with rats dna in my country as well  



Bayer screwed himself when they bought Monsanto, cause as soon they bought them, they got bunch of law suits for weedkillers which gets you a cancer I think. You guys can correct me with this.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-bayer-glyphosate-lawsuits-idUSKCN1L81J0


The bast part is this: even if Bayer bought Monstanto, in my country we will not have or eat vegetables with rat dna, cause my country is strictly against dna modified vegetables.


Seacookie *takes a home grown carrot* and starts chewing it like little fast bunny and enjoying it, like someone from states wanna snatch it from his hands.  



Just imagine. There are people out there which don't know how home grown carrot tastes...Damn...


----------



## seacookie

Just so you know JynxDezyns. Made a little home work. Sooooooooooo, Monstanto has their vegetable in States, New Zeland and guess where? In Australia 


Monsanto Australia Limited is an Australian foreign owned, unlisted public company developing, importing and distributing agricultural herbicides, seeds and other agricultural products. The company operates in Australia and New Zealand, employs about 50 staff, and is a wholly owned subsidiary of Monsanto Company, a US based agricultural giant.
Monsanto Australia Limited supplies various agricultural products to the Australian market. The company operates under two business divisions:


Seeds & Traits
Agricultural Productivity
The following are some of the products offered by the company:


Roundup Ready Canola: Genetically modified herbicide that exterminates weeds without impacting canola crop
Bollgard II: Pesticide that protects cotton plants against Helicoverpa spp
Roundup Ready Flex cotton: Herbicide that protects cotton plants
Seminis: This brand develops, grows and markets vegetable seeds for open-field crops
De Ruiter: This brand supplies glasshouse-grown vegetable seeds such as tomatoes, cucumbers and capsicums


----------



## splathead

seacookie said:


> [*]Roundup Ready Canola: Genetically modified herbicide that exterminates weeds without impacting canola crop
> [*]Bollgard II: Pesticide that protects cotton plants against Helicoverpa spp
> [*]Roundup Ready Flex cotton: Herbicide that protects cotton plants
> [*]Seminis: This brand develops, grows and markets vegetable seeds for open-field crops
> [*]De Ruiter: This brand supplies glasshouse-grown vegetable seeds such as tomatoes, cucumbers and capsicums


No doubt he's wearing some of this stuff now.


We're all gonna die


----------



## into the T

the funny part is jynx sitting so high above us eating his 'fresh & local' food looking down at us plebs,
and all of it is monsanto gmo and far less healthy than a mcdonalds cheeseburger

he is their perfect victim, blind to their very existence


----------



## seacookie

I was just wondering where did our Australian guy run off


----------



## seacookie

I am more interested in all the food which has GMO stuff inside and they are not labeled as GMO. I wonder how much of those I ate 


I know corn MON810 with gen Bt is allowed in Europe. But that gen has defence against some animal which is not a problem in Europe. So I wonder if farmers would pay premium for something which they don't need.



Either way our farmer association are against GMO. We will see what will happen in the future. Maybe I will have carrots which will start running away from me when they will feel threatened cause I will wanna bite in to them


----------



## splathead

OK, we probably should get back to the subject at hand.


Who wants a free Amazon Gift Card!!!???


----------



## seacookie

splathead said:


> OK, we probably should get back to the subject at hand.
> 
> 
> Who wants a free Amazon Gift Card!!!???


Me! I can use vpn with american IP so I could be qualified for it


----------



## splathead

seacookie said:


> Me! I can use vpn with american IP so I could be qualified for it



If you won, I would report you to management.


----------



## seacookie

splathead said:


> If you won, I would report you to management.


lol how rude


----------



## into the T

it is a very nice offer from t-shirt forums

the winner can even buy tee's from some of our very own members who sell on merch by amazon

it's nice we still have a choice where to spend our hard-earned money
when any entity seeks to limit our choice (via coercion or hiding info on the label) that we all should stand-up


----------



## splathead

I've been thinking lately that I want a hat press. If I could somehow figure out how to circumvent eligibility rules and win (gonna powwow with Seacookie on this VPN thingy-see if it could mask the fact mods aren't eligible), I would probably buy that. Oh and a mug press if I had any $ left over.


----------



## br1ght

JynxDezyns said:


> You totally had me right up until I read the prize was an Amazon gift card.
> 
> I absolutely refuse, in any shape or form, to support a business whose sole aim is to close as many competing businesses as possible & globally put workers & their families out on the streets, it's just pure greed, but hey that's just me.


WTF are you smoking or shooting? Your business' goal (assuming you even own one) is to advance above your competitors. If you don't you WILL be very quickly closing your doors. Amazon just did it better than the rest of us... Their goal is profit and to stay above the competition which they have done well. Congratulations to Jeff Bezos and his key management players!!!

So when your company falters due to poor management techniques you can get in on making money OFF OF THE BACKS OF AMAZON... becoming a supplier before you fold or an investor (Naaq AMZN) ... There is no need to bash Amazon/ Walmart/ Target etc bash if you can figure out how to work the system...

Just my 2 nickles worth...

Addendum: Now that I can see JinxDezyns, profile it looks like he has nothing invested in the industry (I think he MAYBE folds or at best labels for a small shop) and at worst doesn't have anything to do with the business more than perhaps a secondary school class to design a single tee...


----------

